# Muskegon River - Croton to Newaygo



## LilyDuck

All,

We have a few of us going camping this weekend and looking to enjoy a float and a few barley pops along the way. Have a different stretch that we will be using for fishing and relaxing, looking more for a little louder and roudier crowd so that we dont ruin someone else quiet spot...lol 

Is the stretch between Croton and Wisner Canoes in Newaygo any good and easy to access. 

We will be renting 2 kayaks which I thought would be good from Wisners and then bringing 6-8. 

Any recommendations, advice, or any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
-LD


----------



## KalamazooKid

Beautiful stretch of river. This time of year will be crowded on the weekends and dead during the week (few fishermen during mid day).

Depends what you're looking for time wise but you can put in at Croton which could be anywhere from 4-8 hours depending on how often you stop (12 miles). I'll quite often put in at Pine St on the north side which is a couple of miles (?) down from Croton or at the High Rollaways which is half way (6 mi) to Newaygo on the south side. I believe those would be your best bets.

And BTW, Wisner's does a great job - great people. We go way back with Bob (passed now) but now his daughter runs it.


----------



## sixgun4866

You can put in at Croton and take out right at wisners. Nice stretch of river it will take 4.5-5 hours by kayak and that is stay steady with one or two short breaks.


----------



## LilyDuck

Thanks for the feedback!!!

All I can say is WOW!!! I have never seen so many people on the river at one time. In terms of worrying about to rowdy, we were diffenetly the tame ones...lol

It was great and the people watching was even better. 

Just giving a recap of our Trip.

We put in at Croton Dam along with 100 other people at 12:00 noon.

We used our own trucks for putting in and pull out. We spotted 2 trucks at wisners. We rented one canoe for a couple (made a reservation) diffently was the way to go or we would have never got on the river. 

Wisner took us back to Croton with 1 canoe took about 1/2 hr (seems a little clustered and dis-organized but we got there so no harm no foul)

Put in close to 1:00 and let the trip began.

Like stated tons of tube, canoes and kayaks. I would say if you are wanting a relaxing quiet river this is diffenetly NOT the river to do on the weekend. This is my observation only doing it once.

We pulled out of the river at 7:40, we took our time. Loading the yaks in the truck was easy and fast. Accessibilty was a breeze. 

There were 4 Newago Officers making sure that rivers users were not to "LIT" if you know what I mean. 

Overall Rating - 4 out of 5 for what we were looking for.

Thanks again for everyone that posted answers!!!!

-LD


----------

